# Merging Threads



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jul 2008)

Can I suggest that if we are going to have so many moderators here, that they are a little more active in merging threads which are basically dupicating other existing threadsm especially in Politics. I find that (in other places) this works a lot better than the other options...


----------



## jonesy (14 Jul 2008)

+ 1


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Jul 2008)

Just merged the two rape thread discussions. I presume that's what you had in mind.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2008)

Thank-you. It just sends a message. Maybe I should be a mod again...


----------

